# المنتدى منتدى السوفت ويير والبرمجة للتليفون  المحمول ( Mobile Software ) اقسام السوفت ويير والبرمجة للتليفون المحمول( Mobile Software ) قسم هواوى سوفت ويير(huawei Software)  حذف حساب جوجل nonor 5A بضغطة زر.

## Phoneflash

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم.  أداة مجانية و رائعة لحذف حساب جوجل على HONOR 5A.       :Cool:

----------

